
A website to make 3D geometry shapes out of paper - bilinualcom
https://felixboiii.github.io/paper-plotter/
======
cogburnd02
There's a 3D graphing application for TI-83+ series calculators [1] and an
easter egg was that it could plot the head of a duck. [2] (it had the
equations for the surfaces in the code somewhere, presumably.)

The first thing that came to my mind when I saw that you can upload an
equation on this site is, 'I wonder what the equation is for a duck?'

[1]
[https://www.detachedsolutions.com/graph3/](https://www.detachedsolutions.com/graph3/)

[2]
[https://www.detachedsolutions.com/features/graph3-3.gif](https://www.detachedsolutions.com/features/graph3-3.gif)

~~~
mjcohen
Why a duck?

~~~
cogburnd02
I don't know. However I would guess it's because the main portion is a sphere
and that's easy enough to show on the 96x64 pixel screen of the 83+ series
calculators.

------
emj
I did this for a bathymetric map, but I it was hard to get the resolution I
wanted, I used a laser cutter that was too small, so someone just exported the
model and showed me it in AR which actually was a better experience. So this
works well for small projects, but it gets insanely work intensive to do for
larger projects.

------
shagie
This reminds me of Graphica Obscura - Paper and Plotter: A 3D Surface (1977).
[http://graficaobscura.com/surf/index.html](http://graficaobscura.com/surf/index.html)

------
vivekseth
This is super cool! One suggestion I have is to try to optimize the
arrangement of the cut-outs to use the paper more efficiently. In some cases I
think up to 2x the cut-outs could fit on a page.

You may also want to consider trying to arrange the cut-outs so that the flat
edge aligns with the flat edge of the page. Might result in less cutting for
the user.

------
loxtank
Nice! This reminded me of when a friend showed me his collection of early 20th
century paper theatre dioramas. Fascinating stuff.

I think I'll try to create an actual set-design using the generator/plotter.

Thanks for sharing this!

------
wilhil
So... can anyone convert the Batman Equation to a format this site
understands?!

~~~
johndough
I am guessing you are talking about
[https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=batman+insignia](https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=batman+insignia)
which is a 2D silhouette, but this website is for 3D geometry, so I am not
sure what the goal is here.

~~~
wilhil
To try to convert the Batman insignia to draw on this!! Just meant to be a bit
of fun!

